# Tool post spacer



## Moper361 (Aug 4, 2019)

Well after being so busy with work and then visiting family in Australia i managed to get a day in my shop today so i thought id make an adaptor for my newly aquired boxford AUD that resides in Australia.I wanted an adaptor so i can run the lathe without the top slide fitted .So i made the adaptor with spigot all in one peice to sit in place of top slide then the quick change tool post sits ontop .Not quite finished but thats tomorrows job to make clamping bolt and top nut .


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 5, 2019)

NIce job.  Be sure and post some pics when you finish it.  I like the degree marks you added.


----------



## Moper361 (Aug 5, 2019)

Here is the next part of the puzzle completed .Tomorrow is top nut with handle


----------



## Moper361 (Aug 5, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> NIce job.  Be sure and post some pics when you finish it.  I like the degree marks you added.


I added the degree marks so as the block can be set at zero and you can reference the tool post square in relation the the flats i have machined on the adaptor .The clamping bolt is actualy offset also so the two flat sides of the dickson boxford quick change tool post will match  two sides of the adaptor this will indicat tool post is square to bed of lathe.


----------

